# Friend is offering me Sassafras?



## Trippy Mayne (Aug 27, 2012)

I have done and expiremented with almost every drug besides Crack, Coke, Heroin, PCP and Meth. And Sassafras. I have never heard of this drug, but my dude said it's like MDMA and and psychedelic trip when railed. Beyond the question have any of you guys done this thing called "Sassafras". And the guy is a reliable source I can vowge for him because I pick up QP's from him (herb).
He's offering me 10 capsules for $40. I just have never heard of this drug.


----------



## CrownMeKing (Aug 27, 2012)

I've heard of his before yet have not tried it. I thought it was only to make ecstay but im sure if you take it, it would give you an ecstasy feeling. I'm pretty sure it's a treebark or something


----------



## Trippy Mayne (Aug 27, 2012)

Yes I too also heard it was a tree bark that brought MDMA and Acid like feelings. I'm just wondering if its worth the $40.


----------



## weasels911 (Aug 27, 2012)

http://www.erowid.org/chemicals/mda/mda.shtml
If its legit, yea that's worth it.


----------



## Trippy Mayne (Aug 27, 2012)

Ok I am going to get them after reading that although I wish people would post trip reports so I know what to be expecting, as of an expirienced user as I am you never want to look the other way on a hardcore or even serious drug.


----------



## weasels911 (Aug 27, 2012)

Lmao.
There is a link to the MDA vault of trip reports on the bottom of that page.
http://www.erowid.org/experiences/subs/exp_MDA.shtml


----------



## Trippy Mayne (Aug 27, 2012)

I feel stupid lmao


----------



## Balzac89 (Aug 27, 2012)

sassafras is the base component when making Molly or Mdma its from Cambodia


----------



## Trippy Mayne (Aug 27, 2012)

I'm heading out towards Maryland now


----------



## Trippy Mayne (Aug 27, 2012)

Balzac89 said:


> sassafras is the base component when making Molly or Mdma its from Cambodia


Hve you ever tried it


----------



## Trippy Mayne (Aug 27, 2012)

I'm getting 4 for $20. Don't feel like buying 10 sassafras pills because what if it turns out they suck ass and I just lost $40 even tho that's really nothing but still I have to drive from NOVA to Maryland


----------



## Balzac89 (Aug 27, 2012)

*Reason:* To get high *Date: *24 July 2010 
*Side Effects
*hallucinations, sweating, vomiting, and stupor

*Additional Thoughts
*never doing it again


----------



## Balzac89 (Aug 27, 2012)

This guy didnt enjoy it. I have never triend it. They usually refine it before it becomes mdma


----------



## Unregistered User (Aug 27, 2012)

I can actually vodge and say that if it's real Sassafras then that's a deal. Sassafras is normally around $10-$15 sometimes $20 per pill. $4 a pill even $5 is hell of a deal. I loved Sassafras when I was on it. I was trippin somewhat and felt like I did alot of Molly. It's deff worth it bro get the 10 pils for $40.
And you said this is the same guy you get the QP's from?


----------



## Balzac89 (Aug 27, 2012)

http://www.livestrong.com/article/359944-sassafras-side-effects/


----------



## Unregistered User (Aug 27, 2012)

Balzac89 said:


> This guy didnt enjoy it. I have never triend it. They usually refine it before it becomes mdma


What was the reason he didn't enjoy it? Do share please


----------



## Unregistered User (Aug 27, 2012)

Im telling you do it, youll love it if its actual Sassafras


----------



## Balzac89 (Aug 27, 2012)

my guess would be the side effects he listed. Its supposed to be toxic also


----------



## Balzac89 (Aug 27, 2012)

By all means do as you please, but I cannot condone doing any substance without knowledge and an experienced guide.


----------



## Trippy Mayne (Aug 27, 2012)

Im already half we here might as well get them.


----------



## Trippy Mayne (Aug 27, 2012)

But thank you Balz


----------



## Trippy Mayne (Aug 27, 2012)

Unreg User stop posting on ALL my fucking threads dude your begining to creep me out


----------



## Trippy Mayne (Aug 27, 2012)

Got 3 Sassafras pill for $10. Just made it back to my house and am now about to take one 50mg casule. Wish me luck!


----------



## Medical420MI (Aug 27, 2012)

Let us know how it goes.


----------



## MrEDuck (Aug 27, 2012)

50mg is a very low dose for MDA. I've heard of sass or sassafras used to describe MDA. I'm doubting anyone would try to sell part of a tree or safrole as neither will do anything. And safrole has an actual value to those that know how to oxidize then reductively aminate it.


----------



## Trippy Mayne (Aug 27, 2012)

MrEDuck said:


> 50mg is a very low dose for MDA. I've heard of sass or sassafras used to describe MDA. I'm doubting anyone would try to sell part of a tree or safrole as neither will do anything. And safrole has an actual value to those that know how to oxidize then reductively aminate it.


Duck I am deff trippin right now these joints work pretty good. I feel like I am on molly and an acid come up. I took two by the way have one left and am about to rail


----------



## Trippy Mayne (Aug 27, 2012)

Medical420MI said:


> Let us know how it goes.


I felt it off the first capsule about twenty minutes after taking it. The capsule was coated with some type of candy flavoring. It was pretty much a molly based trip until I took the next capsule now things are starting to just appear, like my walls are deff moving and squigling lol its pretty intense but not to the point were your mind fucked. The 3rd one should do the trick tho


----------



## Trippy Mayne (Aug 27, 2012)

Here below is a picture of the remaining sassafras pill i have left 
This is about to go up my nose


----------



## MrEDuck (Aug 27, 2012)

Did you weigh the contents of the capsules? Use any testing reagents?


----------



## Trippy Mayne (Aug 27, 2012)

Damn this shit burrnns so badd. It feels like molly as we speak. This is some weird shit. I hope 150mg of Sassafras isn't dangerous


----------



## Trippy Mayne (Aug 27, 2012)

MrEDuck said:


> Did you weigh the contents of the capsules? Use any testing reagents?


My friend has a mg scale and he wieghed them out in front of me. This stuff looks like legit molly with the crystals and everything. Im suprised I havent came across this before.


----------



## Trippy Mayne (Aug 27, 2012)

Shit is neon green lol no joke its deff tripping me out


----------



## Unregistered User (Aug 27, 2012)

My capsule looked identical to yours no joke. And the colors change constantly on Sassafras, one second shit will be blue then Pink followed by a little bit of purple...


----------



## Unregistered User (Aug 27, 2012)

And thats how the cookie crumbles.


----------



## Trippy Mayne (Aug 27, 2012)

Yeah I can officially say I'm hallucinating


----------



## Trippy Mayne (Aug 27, 2012)

Damn im rolling extreme face right now. I feel like I took a tab of some really bomb Lucy aswell. Shit's pretty intesne. When will I not be high anymore lol


----------



## Unregistered User (Aug 27, 2012)

Trippy Mayne said:


> Damn im rolling extreme face right now. I feel like I took a tab of some really bomb Lucy aswell. Shit's pretty intesne. When will I not be high anymore lol


You got a good couple more hours to go. 150mg of Sas will leave you trippin for a good 6+ hours.


----------



## Skuxx (Aug 28, 2012)

is is MDA or actual sass? I've heard some people call MDA sass so now it always confuses me. i've had great experiences with mda made from sass... but tried sass tea once and it was a mild experience. glad you are having a good roll dude

edit: nvm it's mda crystals i read it now.


----------



## Ballsonrawls (Aug 28, 2012)

Mda is not sass. I personally have done sass and I prefer mda or molly. Glad you're having fun!


----------



## smok3h (Aug 29, 2012)

I've done Sass an uncountable number of times. Enjoyed it each time, but I never thought it was as good as actual MDMA or a solid MDA roll.


----------



## cindysid (Aug 29, 2012)

sassafras is what my grandma used to make homemade sassafras tea and candy. No wonder I had such a wonderful childhood!


----------



## canndo (Aug 29, 2012)

MrEDuck said:


> 50mg is a very low dose for MDA. I've heard of sass or sassafras used to describe MDA. I'm doubting anyone would try to sell part of a tree or safrole as neither will do anything. And safrole has an actual value to those that know how to oxidize then reductively aminate it.




Was wondering when you were going to chime in Duck.


I've always sort of liked MDA - It has a strange - other than myself/other than the world quality to it that I never got from anything else but.... it isn't MDMA - aren't you one who likes a little mix of the two?


----------



## Ballsonrawls (Aug 29, 2012)

Mdma=adam mda=eve


----------



## Sidistic (May 2, 2013)

Dude sassfras is used to make ecstacy! Illegal logging of the trees to harvest the 3 feet of root where the oil is a total disrespect and repulsive act towards nature man. If you support this ur a lowlife!! Period!! Marajuania doesnt hurt anybody and should be totally legalized but if you want to support scums killing off trees for a substance to kill ur liver then ur just as bad as these lowlife scums. The shit will eventually kill you! Duh, no brainer dude. Stick to weed, everbody could make huge money if the goverment idiots would get they'r head out of they'r squeeky asses and realize all the goid potential from marajuania havesting. It's a win win no brainer solution to the economic results from legallizing it.


----------



## rory420420 (May 2, 2013)

Ha..u obviously watched that nat geo documentary about extacy...sass never did much for me unless it was high doses,and then it was a "rolly acid trip"..I knew I was walking but it felt as tho I were gliding in a conveyor belt..and seeing people that won't there dissapear when I tried to focus on em...had some egyptian ankh pills that were 138mg of mda..took three and had a funtastic night and morning!!


----------



## tampee (May 6, 2013)

Sidistic said:


> Dude sassfras is used to make ecstacy! Illegal logging of the trees to harvest the 3 feet of root where the oil is a total disrespect and repulsive act towards nature man. If you support this ur a lowlife!! Period!! Marajuania doesnt hurt anybody and should be totally legalized but if you want to support scums killing off trees for a substance to kill ur liver then ur just as bad as these lowlife scums. The shit will eventually kill you! Duh, no brainer dude. Stick to weed, everbody could make huge money if the goverment idiots would get they'r head out of they'r squeeky asses and realize all the goid potential from marajuania havesting. It's a win win no brainer solution to the economic results from legallizing it.


but it sure is fun thought right? also what about the growers out west cutting trees in a state forest just too grow a good amount of weed or the loggers that cut trees for paper? as long as these guys plant more sassarfras trees their doing better then the big growers and loggers imo.


----------



## Skuxx (May 6, 2013)

Sidistic said:


> Dude sassfras is used to make ecstacy! Illegal logging of the trees to harvest the 3 feet of root where the oil is a total disrespect and repulsive act towards nature man. If you support this ur a lowlife!! Period!! Marajuania doesnt hurt anybody and should be totally legalized but if you want to support scums killing off trees for a substance to kill ur liver then ur just as bad as these lowlife scums. The shit will eventually kill you! Duh, no brainer dude. Stick to weed, everbody could make huge money if the goverment idiots would get they'r head out of they'r squeeky asses and realize all the goid potential from marajuania havesting. It's a win win no brainer solution to the economic results from legallizing it.


what's the difference between killing a tree for some oils... or killing a MJ plant for some buds???

On a side note........ I found 5 huge sass trees here in florida..... wonder if they are any good? i've never heard of it in florida......


----------



## rory420420 (May 6, 2013)

Skuxx,u live in florida..molly easier to get than to dig up some trees..plus some treehugger might kill you for killing off mother earth,but if u dig up the roots,then there is a hole to bury you in I guess... everyone wins! Even the molly dealer! Lol


----------



## MrEDuck (May 7, 2013)

Turning sassafras roots into sassafras oil is an involved process.


----------



## Indagrow (May 7, 2013)

I love sass really strong like overpowering ginger taste and comes on real hott but its pretty bomb after that I like it more than Molly as it is organic for the most part.


----------



## MrEDuck (May 7, 2013)

How is it any more or less organic than MDMA? MDA is made in the same way as MDMA you just use ammonia instead of methylamine or nitromethane for the reductive ammination.


----------



## rory420420 (May 7, 2013)

Its derived from organic based compound,but how can a substance be 'organic for the most part'...that's like saying lsd is organic since its derived from ergot fungus...


----------



## rory420420 (May 7, 2013)

Damn duck u beat me to it....fast duck you are


----------



## rory420420 (May 7, 2013)

And ammonia is easier to get your hands on obviously...wonder why there's so much molly around and not an equivalent of MDA? Other than demand...i d love some sass..it'd go great with the fluff I got in my stashbox...


----------



## MrEDuck (May 7, 2013)

Because nitromethane is pretty easy to get and can be used in place of methylamine for reductive ammination since it gets turned into methylamine by the reduction conditions.


----------



## rory420420 (May 7, 2013)

So basically the reaction turns it into the same product eventually?..I like learning about these things...


----------



## MrEDuck (May 8, 2013)

Yeah, a nitro group is a nitrogen bonded to a carbon and two oxygen atoms, a primary amine is is a nitrogen bonded to a carbon and two hydrogens, the reduction takes care of that change.


----------



## rory420420 (May 8, 2013)

Cool..so which one would be more practical,as fars as saftey,cost,efficiency,ect...


----------



## MrEDuck (May 8, 2013)

The one you can get your hands on more readily is always the more practical one. Nitromethane is nice because it can be used in a single reaction while you're going to need to make methylamine somehow because it's very closely watched. Nitromethane also smells less.


----------



## rory420420 (May 8, 2013)

Ammonia does reek...


----------



## MrEDuck (May 8, 2013)

And methylamine is worse. It smells like super concentrated cat piss.


----------



## Indagrow (May 8, 2013)

Good point haha dono what I was thinking on that I just prefer sass because not a lot of people fuck with it as much as Molly so it tends to not be stomped on from what I have found personally ...

what plant does MDMA come from then as we can directly say where sass comes from... Jw


----------



## rory420420 (May 8, 2013)

Sassafrass oil...from the roots of the trees..and mdma doesn't come from,its derived from the tree oil


----------



## ParkourMarkus (May 9, 2013)

It's just mdma...the stuff made from sass is actually usually not very high purity, although it varies. Honestly without a chem lab all of that shit is pretty impossible. A test kit will tell you if it's actually mdma though (rare as well...usually mda with some speed or caffiene).


----------



## MrEDuck (May 9, 2013)

Specifically you need a Simon's reagent test which tells you if the amine is substituted. A mix of MDA and meth would fool this though.


----------



## tallstraw (May 9, 2013)

MrEDuck said:


> And methylamine is worse. It smells like super concentrated cat piss.


So really...all you guys are just 'cheesin'


----------



## rory420420 (May 9, 2013)

No kitty,that's my molly!!!


----------



## Extr (May 24, 2013)

Basically the essence of MDMA. Made from sassafras roots...


----------



## MrEDuck (May 25, 2013)

No. Safrole is inactive in humans. Without the amine there is no activity.


----------



## rory420420 (May 25, 2013)

I think its great we all discuss this kinda thing on riu,I just wish I could apply the knowlege...fresh baked molly,just like grandma used to make!!


----------



## Pan76 (Dec 31, 2014)

Hey Y'all. Sassafras is a tree native to all of the American South and up the East Coast to NY state. It is a free resource for a good time. I don't know what your guy has in those pills, but I've heard of people harvesting Sassafras and brewing up a tee for the same effects you're after. Roots and bark I believe. Probably dozens of recipes online.
In other words, I wouldn't have paid a penny. Oh, and it's 100% legal - at least in south Louisiana (just as our 'shrooms USED to be until recently). Psilocybin mushrooms and Sassafras are 2 things you ought never to pay for, unless of course you're pressed for time and have the money for a shortcut.
Happy Hunting.


----------



## Kervork (Jan 1, 2015)

I grew up with Sassafras trees. They don't get you high. Also a low level carcinogen. They do however contain Safrole in the bark and roots which can be distilled and used as a precursor for MDMA and MDA. Sassafras used to be used in the manufacture of Root Beer until they found out it was bad for you and discontinued. It is not advised for human consumption.


----------



## rory420420 (Jan 1, 2015)

Pan76 said:


> Hey Y'all. Sassafras is a tree native to all of the American South and up the East Coast to NY state. It is a free resource for a good time. I don't know what your guy has in those pills, but I've heard of people harvesting Sassafras and brewing up a tee for the same effects you're after. Roots and bark I believe. Probably dozens of recipes online.
> In other words, I wouldn't have paid a penny. Oh, and it's 100% legal - at least in south Louisiana (just as our 'shrooms USED to be until recently). Psilocybin mushrooms and Sassafras are 2 things you ought never to pay for, unless of course you're pressed for time and have the money for a shortcut.
> Happy Hunting.


So you roll when you drink sassafras...well goddamn,All this time distilling oil,making methalimine,and all I needed to do was boil a tree..
Why did shulgin even consider mdma synthesis when TEA was the answer....crazy chemists!


----------



## MrEDuck (Jan 2, 2015)

If by brewing up a tea you mean extracting the safrole and converting it to MDxx chemically sure you can do that. But safrole by itself is inactive. You'd have a tea that tasted like warm root beer.


----------



## canndo (Jan 2, 2015)

And is carcinogenic to boot. Sassafrass is not safrole and safrole is not mdma. Domestic sassafrass is low in safrole.


----------



## rory420420 (Jan 3, 2015)

MrEDuck said:


> If by brewing up a tea you mean extracting the safrole and converting it to MDxx chemically sure you can do that. But safrole by itself is inactive. You'd have a tea that tasted like warm root beer.


Mmm...distillation...


----------

